# Why would a girl want a picture of my clavicle?



## Beige (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay, so I might as well start from the beginning so you know the whole shpeal.

So, there's this girl (let's call her something for confidentiality's sake.  Li?) who goes to campus where I do.  We've exchanged short conversations and hugged now and then, but we very rarely cross paths while there.

Okay, now fast-forward to about a couple weeks ago.  She posted something about the moon on Facebook.  I got clever and made a Mooninites joke and it got liked and stuff, the usual.  Then I noticed that she seemed to be paying attention to my comments and profile, A LOT.  Any responses, posts, whatever, she would reply and all that.  I know this sounds stupid, but keep reading, I promise it gets more interesting.

Moving a little more forward, she started posting about how "cute" I was.  We got on the topic of music (ie ATB) and she asked me to make a "Mix CD of songs I wanted her to listen to," which I did.  I posted a video (I made on impulse) the other night and she really went on about the cute topic.

Now, two nights ago.  I decided to turn on chat for once (I leave it off so I don't get "attacked" when I'm just taking a quick look) and she quickly popped up.  She started up the previous topic of how we don't see each other much and we eventually got on the topic of going to the mall this week.  We chatted a bit longer until I got so tired I could no longer sit up.

Finally, over to today.  I got out of work (after a long day of Holiday Season Hell) and sent her a message about a more specific date/time for meeting up.  We eventually had a little back-and-forth about cell phones (I'm changing services >.>) and she did something pretty random.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me: I just saw they (AT&T) were cheap and Verizon is trying to screw me.
> Li: Send me a picture.
> Me: Of what?
> Li: Your clavicle.


I did send the picture, but I'm still a little confused (I blame my current migraine.)  What do you think?

TL;DR: Why would a girl want a picture of my clavicle?


----------



## monkat (Dec 12, 2010)

She's into you. Tap it.

She asked for the clavicle because it should have been assumed that she wanted a picture of you.


----------



## Beige (Dec 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> She's into you. Tap it.
> 
> She asked for the clavicle because it should have been assumed that she wanted a picture of you.



I had a feeling.  Good thing I didn't say anything to my family, they suck at keeping their bloody traps shut.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 12, 2010)

Um I think in that context she meant send her a picture of the phone you want, and she said "Your clavicle." out of sarcasm for jokes.
"You: They have the phone"
"Her: Send me a pic?"
You: Of what?"
"Her: Your clavicle ofcourse


----------



## jan777 (Dec 12, 2010)

clavicle fetish.


----------



## Beige (Dec 12, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Um I think in that context she meant send her a picture of the phone you want, and she said "Your clavicle." out of sarcasm for jokes.
> "You: They have the phone"
> "Her: Send me a pic?"
> You: Of what?"
> "Her: Your clavicle ofcourse


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 12, 2010)

She's interested in the anatomy of the human body. It's for personal research.

SHE BLINDED ME WITH SCIENCE.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 12, 2010)

Shes confused and thinks your dong is on your shoulder. Show here where its really at.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 12, 2010)

Uh ok
Maybe she's just weird...as fuck. I don't know anyone who is aroused by clavicles and I don't know what someone can judge from your clavicle...except guess your BMI


----------



## Beige (Dec 12, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> clavicle fetish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a different friend who'd be asking for dong picks.  Actually, make that three >.>


----------



## Beige (Dec 12, 2010)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Uh ok
> Maybe she's just weird...as fuck. I don't know anyone who is aroused by clavicles and I don't know what someone can judge from your clavicle...except guess your BMI



I did see some similar situations when I did a Google search.  I did notice the Union Jack below your profile, so I'd say this doesn't happen much in the UK then.  It's Americaland here and I've seen shit that is much more weird.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 12, 2010)

Some people are just weird.


----------



## Issac (Dec 12, 2010)

because the clavicle is the most awesome place to get kisses


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 12, 2010)

Why would she not want a picture shes definitly using it to make a large shrine of you in her closet soon she'll ask for your pelvis


----------



## Beige (Dec 12, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Some people are just weird.
> 
> So is everyone XD
> 
> ...



Yay!  My first known stalker!


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 12, 2010)

Either of these and/or:

-Wants to know if you're fat
-Thinks dem clavicles hot (I know mien are and they really pop out)


----------



## Beige (Dec 12, 2010)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Either of these and/or:
> 
> -Wants to know if you're fat
> -Thinks dem clavicles hot (I know mien are and they really pop out)



-I wouldn't be surprised if I was the skinniest guy on campus, and yet I still lose weight.  Not to mention that she has seen and hugged me.
-Mine pop out and show well.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

What is a clavicle?


----------



## Beige (Dec 13, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> What is a clavicle?



The collarbone in lamens terms.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 13, 2010)

why dont you just ask her why.


----------



## Law (Dec 13, 2010)

wait until she asks you for a picture where you have a shoe on your head.

edit: either that or she's one of those "lolrandum" people. Push her into a volcano, OP.


----------



## Beige (Dec 13, 2010)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> why dont you just ask her why.



I did, and she said "So I can tell people I have a picture of your clavicle."


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Beige said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?????? Meanings???


----------



## Beige (Dec 13, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> wait until she asks you for a picture where you have a shoe on your head.
> 
> edit: either that or she's one of those "lolrandum" people. Push her into a volcano, OP.
> 
> ...



Use Google, it's everyone's best friend.


----------



## Devin (Dec 13, 2010)

Beige said:
			
		

> Use Google, it's everyone's best friend.



Except for Bing?


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 13, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Why would she not want a picture shes definitly using it to make a large shrine of you in her closet soon she'll ask for your pelvis


this.
Ok IMO, one of two things:
1.) She was making a joke that went a bit far
2.) She acually is a stalker :| (doubt it though)

And yeah I think asking for a clavicle shot is weird in _any_ country or continent excluding a doctor's office. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Topic of the year.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

zzzzz All that for this crap.
Why don't you just give her and wait until she ask you for a pic of your p?nis instead.
Shes totaly on to you.


----------



## nutella (Dec 13, 2010)

Could I perhaps... see this clavicle?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Dec 13, 2010)

im gonna feel stupid but whats a clavical?


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 13, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> zzzzz All that for this crap.
> Why don't you just give her and wait until she ask you for a pic of your p?nis instead.
> Shes totaly on to you.



Lol id have just done this, then claimed i thought clavicle was a penis, And blame it on bing for giving me false results. Youd see if she was really into you then.  

another thing it could be which is possibly abit mean depending. 
Maybe she wanted to see how skinny you really are, With that picture she can then show people and be like "look at this!" 

I know a few girls that are in to collar bones though. 
So it is a possibility. 

ask her for a picture, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If she asks what off, say "surprise me" let us know what she sends back. Well be able to tell if she likes you then. 
if its her face, probably, If shes looking hot in the picture.  
If its a dog poo or something random probably not. 
if its her vagine (spelt wrong on purpose) then she wants some sex. Simples lol


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

uh when i say she on you does'nt means she want sex.
Besides wat with u people and sex anyway? Can't a decent love motion do? 
(use protection man you are so going to need it)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> She's interested in the anatomy of the human body. It's for personal research.
> 
> SHE BLINDED ME WITH SCIENCE.
> I'm now obligated:
> ...


Bing is Google's ginger stepson.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 13, 2010)

jarejare3 said:
			
		

> uh when i say she on you does'nt means she want sex.
> Besides wat with u people and sex anyway? Can't a decent love motion do?
> (use protection man you are so going to need it)




No if she wants sex she'll send him a picture of her chuff, he will need protection to protect him from deseases and stuff though, I hope he gets a face picture though no one likes a slag really.


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha Clavicle.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you'd know if she was studying anatomy or something. It could just be one of her quirks (everyone has one). But whatever you do, don't go digging on it. It's what usually makes male-female relationships (on any sort of level) deteriorate. If you enjoy being with her, then let it pass, and keep enjoying her company.


PS

I am of course replying on the basic assumption that she isn't some psychotic bone-collecting serial-killer or something. Heck, a cannibal, maybe?

Joking.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

and the next thing you know she is.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 13, 2010)

I would like to think she could possibly be a yandere, good for you =).
If she IS a yandere, I suggest you read these sermons on Yanderekology:
http://www.miraigamer.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2831


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 13, 2010)

Im wondering if she is a serial killer in which she kills guys and collects their clavicles.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I promise it gets more interesting



You mean it already started getting interesting? Never clued in.

Anyways, she sounds weird if she wants to see your clavicle... that or just plain flat out creepy. But what you do, is ask her to show you her ankles. Tit for tat.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 13, 2010)

It's obviously code.
Let's examine the word clavicle.
Now if you combine the c and the l they kinda look like a d.
I'll assume your name is Davide (with an e).
If it is, she just misses your face.
If it isn't I'd assume she assumes that's your pet name for your... well, I think you know what I'm alluding to.
Simple as that.


----------



## geedub (Dec 13, 2010)

*sarchasm*

she just wanted a pic of you ! D'oh


----------



## imshortandrad (Dec 13, 2010)

Lawl, I've known a few girls who thought clavicles looked 'attractive.'

Girls can like some pretty weird things.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Lawl, I've known a few girls who thought clavicles looked 'attractive.'
> 
> Girls can like some pretty weird things.




Girls can also BE some pretty weird things. HEY OH! =D


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like transformers?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Girls = Weird Things
Transformers = FUCKING AWESOME!

learn the difference if you want to go far in life son.


----------



## Beige (Dec 13, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My name isn't Davide.  I'll give you this since I like this code idea:
-My name starts with 'E'
-My legal first name starts with 'W'
-My last name starts with 'R'
-My primary nickname starts with 'A'
-My secondary nickname starts with 'B'

Although, it's a funny thing you should say that, she's told me she missed my face on a few occasions.

Also, she told me earlier, she simply likes clavicles.  Fun.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 13, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Lawl, I've known a few girls who thought clavicles looked 'attractive.'
> 
> Girls can like some pretty weird things.




I dated a girl once who like the way my forearms looked. lol.

So yeah, girls a weird like that.


EDIT:

I gotta add my wife likes my hairy chest so i gotta keep her away when I'm on here I don't want her seeing what monkat looks like. lol


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even women who don't like hairy chest are falling for the Legendary Monkat, so, good call.


----------



## Sop (Dec 13, 2010)

Monkat, is hairy.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

Why state the obvious?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 13, 2010)

Why post 4 word responses to get your post count up?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Why state the obvious?


Simple, he's 11 and he likes spam. I still think he needs to add eggs and ketchup to the mix too. Hell I could eat that stuff 3 times a day.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Why post 4 word responses to get your post count up?



I want to post for fun and it's kinda late here, so making 400 words long posts isn't my priority. Besides, what does getting my post count up do that would make me want a higher post count? Getting more of these little badges perhaps? I don't really care about them since they don't have any other utility other than just being there, at least, that I know of. Are you satisfied with this post, or should I make it longer by writing about how much I should write to get you satisfied?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 13, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats some good shit right there. I could eat some right now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually what you should do, and I do this quite often, is make a post that's about the thread topic. It's kind of fun. Because it brings in other posts that are related to yours, and people share ideas. It's really neat. See, I'm making this post while quoting you because I just wanted to give you a little tip. Maybe try something new. The little badges don't really have a purpose, but, when you get to a certain amount in posts, you can change your user title. Like yours says "Advanced Member" or some thing like that. I wasn't all that satisfied with your post, but you weren't asking me if I was.

But on topic, as someone said, get her food. Unless she's a tubby, then get her some lypo. Personally, I'm a fan of the girls who have a bit of weight to them, not too much, but not too little. But that's just me. You never know what MTV is teaching kids these days to look at women as. 

910 characters.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 13, 2010)

*ITT: 10 YEAR OLDS KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT GIRLS*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 13, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *ITT: 10 YEAR OLDS KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT GIRLS*


Wait, you mean that's not true!?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

girls only? What do they have?
Were talking WOMEN with D size *****.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wait, you mean that's not true!?


I am eleven years old now and can confirm that this is not true.


----------



## dilav (Dec 13, 2010)

I woulda thought that was a typo/autocorrect... o.O


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 13, 2010)

wtfisausername said:
			
		

> I woulda thought that was a typo/autocorrect... o.O




i bet your right... my iphone does that alot.  she might have wrote penis and the phone  "fixed it".


----------



## Stephapanda (Dec 13, 2010)

Collarbones can be hot sometimes.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just how are the latest posts related to the topic?


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eleven year olds don't just post 3400 posts in an unknown website, saying that u know about girls.
Besides should'nt you be on parental guidence or something.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

That's a solid argument, want another one? His profile says he was born in 89.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> That's a solid argument, want another one? His profile says he was born in 89.



The golden year


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 13, 2010)

*ITT: 10 YEAR OLDS THAT KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT WOMEN PUT THEIR BIG BRAINS TOGETHER AND DISCOVER I'M NOT REALLY ELEVEN YEARS OLD*

I'm actually twelve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, you're right, GBAtemp should be on EVERY parental control website black list.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *ITT: 10 YEAR OLDS THAT KNOW EVERYTHING ABOUT WOMEN PUT THEIR BIG BRAINS TOGETHER AND DISCOVER I'M NOT REALLY ELEVEN YEARS OLD*
> 
> I'm actually twelve.
> ...



I love them boobs in your avatar. From an Anime?


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I love them boobs in your avatar. From an Anime?


Eh, you could say that: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/mega-milk

BACK ON TOPIC! OP, this chick is gonna murder you, scoop out your clavicle, name it Frank, and take it to bed every night. You need to GTFO of whatever type of relationship you think you're shooting for, now. Li is obviously a psychotic creature that thirsts for your bone marrow.


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 13, 2010)

Beige said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to mean anything sexual, it could just be something random. Obviously, this girl is awesome for being so random. Therefore, I wouldn't look too much into it, and just enjoy knowing someone that awesome.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 13, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I Was About To Ask About His Avatar Also,Were So Perverted


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 13, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, just an overactive sex drive ;D

Also...Li?


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell of a fetish


----------



## Issac (Dec 13, 2010)

Honestly, clavicles are awesome... When a girl lay her head on her side, exposing her neck, wanting to be kissed... showing that lovely collarbone...


----------

